# [SOLVED] Vaio Operating System not found



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys. OK, I have a weird, very weird problem. The laptop is a Vaio VGN-FW23G.

The laptop kept randomly powering off, we not long replaced the faulty power cable and we didn't really think it was the cable again as the indicator light stayed on, etc. After it went down, and stayed off, I decided to take it to bits. 
After looking for ages, and ages, testing even with the multimeter, it turned out to be the cable! The little L plug was repeatedly bent, and the internal cable must have been damaged. But I was still happy I took it to bits, the amount of dust I got out was amazing, and I replaced the thermal paste.

Anyway, I then formatted its HDD on my desktop after I did the backup, and booted the laptop back up. 

Basically from hear on the real trouble started. It gives me the Vaio splash screen, then a nice message saying operating system not found.

Now this stupid thing will not boot from Disc at ALL, or USB. Windows 7 discs, Ubuntu discs, Windows USBs or Ubuntu USBs, nothing will boot.
So far I've tried everything, I tried DISKPART, even installing windows to the HD on my desktop (even though this usually leads to BSOD from sudden hardware change) it wouldn't even detect any OS after that either.

I've taken it back to bits several times also, no missing cables or anything.
Everything is basically on the motherboard (No layered PCB's or ribbon cables)
so I don't really think it should be damaged... But then again... (It might turn
out to be a really stupid mistake on my behalf )

However it detects the hard disc size in the very limited bios.

Notes:
- I've installed from DVD and USB on this laptop before without problems.
- The only configurable options in the bios are:
- Boot priority
- Allow external boot - bool
- Allow network boot - bool
- system time
- system date

Also after I re-enter the bios upon boot failure, it seems to reset the first priority to network boot but I'm thinking this is normal - the battery is not dead either

Hope someone can help! Sorry for the rushed thread, any help/questions appreciated =)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Don't you have a key for boot menu on splash screen instead of configuring bios? This would avoid you from hard resetting your bios.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I was going to say (But this site suddenly stopped me editing my posts??) that the BIOS in this laptop doesn't even have that =) Which I found really weird. There is no one-time boot menus to select a boot device. The only thing this laptop seems to be able to do before it searches for an operating system is enter the BIOS, pretty crap bios hey? =P I've tried nearly all the buttons on the keyboard.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Posts can only be edited by a timeline of 10min or so..

Are you sure, did you tried ESC and every other F keys? Unfortunately Sony support website does not show any clear info on this where i searched it on.. But i've found F10 for recovery partition, so i doubt there's no option for selecting a boot drive..


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

This might help..



> *Question*
> 
> The Edit Boot Options screen appears when trying to boot to the VAIO Recovery Center using the F10 key.
> 
> ...


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Thanks =). Unfortunately.. =P

I have tried every possible key to access a boot menu, or any other menu, and none exist.

VAIO Recovery Center sounds more like a program on a hidden partition on the HDD, which of course wouldn't exist any more as I formatted it (And even if it did, I don't think it would need data from the HDD to boot from disc) lol

Any other thoughts? 

It does give me an idea though, If I can find an image of the Vaio recovery stuff on the net... Maybe I could get it to run that. But that still doesn't really explain why it wont boot from disc or USB :s

Thanks! =D


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I think you missed the essential in my last post


> The Edit Boot Options screen may appear ... using the F10 key on startup if the *F10 key is pressed repeatedly*


Boot options should give you USB&CD boot option.. Did you tried it repeatedly as described?


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Oh oops. And yeah, no go. F10 results in... nothing. Held or bashed. lol =)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Very odd behavior.. I'm running out of ideas here. Try to hard reset bios to see if any changes apply, remove charger, battery and internal battery too if possible. Press power button for ~45sec, re-seat a try again. One other thing you can try is BIOS recovery procedure. Post BIOS manufacturer and i'll post more details.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Tried all that haha (Except the BIOS recovery procedure) Do you think the bios itself could be damaged? It's:

Aptito Setup Utility
Version 1.23.1109
2007
BIOS VERSION: R1090Y0

Thanks =)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

BIOS should be Award, AMI, Phoenix or Insyde. Don't recognize Aptito as a brand.
Check here.
Bios Mods -The Best BIOS Update and Modification Source: BIOS Recovery


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

AMI, Will check link now, thanks =)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Try recovery without ROM file first, just to reset BIOS to original state. If it doesn't work proceed with the update.

Best of luck.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Oh yeah that failed. Removed the battery and all. But if it was running off some sort of recovery bios part (For basic keyboard input, etc) wouldn't it display some sort of warning message? 

Also, Having a real hard time finding the BIOS, just got off chat with Sony, no help at all. Basically told me to go away since I'm in Australia and not US. =P

And one last thing! Since it has no floppy drive, I suppose I would just use USB?

Thanks =D


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I assume yes. According to their comments:


> The USB Flash device normally needs to be in the primary USB slot on your motherboard in order for detection to be successful with the name “AMIBOOT.ROM” For more support, please consult our forums.


But i can't say i've had experience with this. Why don't you try a simple bios update according to sony website first? Btw, you should find the BIOS file in the downloads section of your laptop.

*Important *- do this first - I've had this idea while i was posting. Just to see what happens, remove your HDD, and try to boot from CD or USB and see what happens. If it boots It will make the BIOS update much easier. You can run Win XP or 7 PE from USB and go from there.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Nah they don't have any BIOS files listed. I'll keep looking though. Sony.... Dislike....
And yep, tried all that haha. I've ran out of ideas, and you will also probably =P

Thanks =D I'm kinda thinking bad SATA controller or something...?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Did you try asking help in Sony Asia-Pacific?
Support for VGN-FW23G : FW Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony Asia Pacific

Does this help? According to the thread it's fairly common problem in VAIOs.. Weird..


> Press the F11 key (or maybe F8 key) several times during boot to get the Advanced Boot Menu.


Vaio will not boot from CD - General-Laptops-Notebooks - Laptops-Notebooks


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Yeah it's a weird problem... I just tried removing components (USB PCB via Ribbon cable), Blutooth... Didn't expect any of this to help, and it didn't =P

Can't find the BIOS though.. =( That sucks...

And still no function keys help... I took the BIOS battery out for about a minute and also held the power button... nothing =(

Thanks =) Any other ideas? haha. Or any ideas where I could obtain the BIOS rom? =)


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Bump - I guess.
In case anyone might have an idea and see this =p


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I need to research this for a little more time i usually use. Please remind me with a post in a few hours, hopefully i'll some more time available and search deeper into it.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Ok no problem =)
Feel free to add me on WLM/Skype, just hit me with a PM. Might be easier =)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Found your BIOS update, but my search provided no results, sorry..
BIOS Update version R1100Y0 : Download : Sony Asia Pacific

Let me ask joeten for help, maybe we're missing something.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Ok L2D please keep in mind the rules about helping out with the thread don't want to see anyone in trouble here,When you tried to get to the bios did you notice which key combo was listed at the bottom left of your screen


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Sorry joeten, what key combo? Where, the website? Keep in mind this is not my thread, just helping out an user, and currently I've exhausted all ideas to solve this *doesn't boot any media* issue..

I don't understand, any rules being broken here?

Thanks, regards.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Rules being broken? o.0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Just being cautious re add me wlm\skype or pm,And I meant on boot at the splash screen also was there any special fitting attached to the hdd and is it getting seated properly


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Don't believe that's the issue joeten, but still, that doesn't justify the fact he changes his boot priority and still can't boot any other media, cd or usb. I believe that's what's related to the hard drive problem...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Yeah I'am thinking if there is a bad connection it could screw us over so I 'am looking for possible places and since the hdd is a problem may as well look to it first


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I'm more inclined to a faulty BIOS, as you might already have deduced. Only thing I'm not sure (this question is for you Aaron) is when the OP changes boot priority in BIOS, do the changes stay saved or are they lost after reboot? Also has he tested boot from all USB ports?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

We need to wait and see a reply, I 'am trying to think of other things to give us other options (we could need them )


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys. Not sure on it being the HDD, it has the same issue plugged or unplugged, and when in, reports the HDD size in the bios :s And it seems to save the time and date fine, but it does revert to network boot every boot... Maybe just because its failing the boot?

Thanks =)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

That's what i suspected.. It's very odd, and i'm still picking my if some hardware could cause that, my best guess is a corrupt bios, but i also can't see a way to flash it..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Ok you did reset the bios


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I asked him to remove even internal battery, so i'd assume so, but is better for OP to answer himself..

Btw joeten, do you have any ideas to BIOS recovery procedure without a USB floppy? I know some manufacturers support CD and USB but i'm unsure it will support and worse, how to extract and proceed with the .exe windows file Sony provides..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Do you have a link to the sony page handy not sure I can come up with a idea but it might flick a switch somewhere


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Sure, in my earlier post. It reminds me i actually asked you to join me helping out in this troubleshooting from hell! :grin: Thanks for all your contribute so far. Hope we can solve this and raise our status to ambassadors or Gurus of "try harder", something like that.. lol
All jokes aside, best feeling would be to solve what seems impossible so far...



Learn2day said:


> Found your BIOS update, but my search provided no results, sorry..
> BIOS Update version R1100Y0 : Download : Sony Asia Pacific
> 
> Let me ask joeten for help, maybe we're missing something.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Had a look around sony's site and the pages on the bios in particular zilch on anything other than a working computer so I have to presume no cd or usb support for a bios flash which seems somewhat odd if not a little backward and redundant did you fare any better


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep I removed the bios battery for a while =p also tried removing random multiple components via ribbon cable. No result =(


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Bump =P
You can give up if you want... I'm out of ideas... =/

=)

What about a replacement BIOS chip? I could probably heat gun it off... Only if I should be bothered to get one. I doubt they would be available to purchase.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Sorry mate. Really wanted to help in this one, but i'm out of ideas too. I think it's not worth get a new BIOS because we are not sure that's the problem. A new board will probably also end up too expensive. I think best think is a new one and sell that for/in parts.

Sorry again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Here is a slightly unusual idea I wonder if it would work Boot From a USB Drive Even if your BIOS Won’t Let You - How-To Geek


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Nice link. Let's hope it works, but if apparently the laptop only boots from network and hdd (or so i assume from operating system not found title), and was unable to read cd or usb so far.. You still think it will work?


----------



## elpmek (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Looks like a problem I've had over the last couple of days.
Vaio VGN-FW51MF with Seagate Momentus 500Gb gives "Operating System Not Found".

Windows 7 repair facility doesn’t see an OS. Windows installer sees a disk with 0 Mb.
Removed the HD and then attached it as external drive via USB to a PC. It is not seen by Explorer. Disk Manager sees it but cannot initialise it. 

Then attached it as a slave internal drive to a PC the BIOS sees it but stops computer booting.

So HD is stuffed. Net step to a specialist firm to try & get data off unless others in the forum have a better idea.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Hi elpmek welcom to TSF please note it is not polite to hijack anothers thread much better to make your own. This may help you somewhat Free Data Recovery Software to free recover deleted files and recover formatted or corrupt hard drives - EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard Free Edition.


----------



## elpmek (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Apologies - I'm not reporting a problem I need help on. I'm reporting what I've done on a thread with a problem similar to one I've encountered. 
Asking for further advice I thought would have been within the constraints of the thread. Again apologies but thank you for the link which I've looked at and doesn't help as even my particular data recovery program can't see a disk to even get RAW data.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Hi no need to apologies the error was mine have you tried something like R Recovery there are trials but the full suite is not free


----------



## elpmek (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I use the LSoft suite, also free trials etc...

I'd just like to say again I think aaroncm's HD is duff.


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Plug your HDD into your pc
Open cmd
Type diskpart
type list disk
then type select disk <id>
the following will erase everything
type CLEAN ALL

And yeah, try that.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

What??? lol To what are you referring to? The man wants to recover data, and you give commands to erase? What did i miss? lol


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Oh right... If you plan on recovering data, please don't follow those steps.. :smile:


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Found out where the bios executable update tool extracted the rom, I got R1100Y0.ROM now, if that could be useful =p


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

No edit button - Heres some more weird information. Change boot priorities in bios -> Go to Exit tab, hit save (But DON'T exit) then go back to the boot tab, boot priorities reverted back?! I didn't even reboot the system!

It seems to ALWAYS want to stick to:
1: Network (Even if network boot is disabled...)
2: Internal Optical Disc Drive
3: External Device

I also used this thing called 'Andy's tool' I believe, which determines what the rom should be called for the BIOS crisis recovery to launch. It stated Y0.rom, which kinda makes sense as it's default name is 'R1100Y0.ROM' (Still don't understand why Sony cant stick to standards) which I can't seem to get to launch using ANY boot key commands. And of course AMIBOOT.ROM also fails... :s

Might try SD card later but I doubt anything will happen...


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Laptop working now.
No it wasn't a simple BIOS update that fixed it (Although it's flashed up to date now)

The solution was just as weird as the problem (Still not sure how I fixed it)

I'll post details tomorrow when I wake up


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

I wanna ear that! Maybe i can make some sense of what happened..
Anyway, glad it worked out for you mate!
Please remember to mark thread as solved in thread tools above after posting details.

Cheers!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Hey great news please try to post what you did we would love to hear it and try to figure out what happend


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Ok How I fixed it =P

I took the laptop out for the last time (About to give up) took the entire motherboard out for the last time and did two things:

* Flexed it a fair bit
* Scrapped some gunk from between the HDD sata connector (Looked like it had been there for a while and wasn't anything conductive to my knowledge)

Put it all back in, booted it back up - Same error.

At this point (I had the KB off) and there was a small hole in the keyboard bay that let you access a four way switch on the motherboard, which I always knew was there but presumed it had something to do with a CPU selector or the keyboard controller (As it looked like it linked in with the keyboard, see pic)

Anyway, out of ideas and extremely bored, I switched it from the default positions of (Off,on,on,on) to all on. Then turned the Vaio on. The same OS not found message came up, but the screen was highly garbled and a light grey all over. So basically, I reverted back to Off,on,on,on, and booted it back up. Same error, but no garble. Then put it back on on,on,on,on and got the same error with garble, and finally, when I put it back onto off,on,on,on, it booted fine. Dafuq? 

I've bashed it up a little, screwed around, I cant get the OS not found error any more. I put the drive back in, went into the BIOS, it saved the optical drive as the first boot option properly and then booted Windows 7 installer, installed fine. Then I flashed the BIOS just in case. Slowly re-installed all the internal components, checking if it worked periodically, Its all back together now, working 100%. So yeah, I would REALLY like to know how this fixed it? I'm not even sure what the switch did, it seemed more like something to do with the GPU but I dunno. lol.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Wow man, weird as hell.. To be honest i never even saw a switch on a laptop mobo.
Maybe joeten can shed some light on that, but i speculate that switch has something to with voltage selection, dunno for what exactly, but explains a little the screen behavior..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

Last I saw one was months ago and we had no clue as to why it was there i recall it was a vaio your guess seems pretty resonable


----------



## aaroncm (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Vaio Operating System not found*

lawl

Well, if anyone has a similar problem on a Vaio...
They need to try playing with the switch =p


----------



## enaku (Oct 24, 2012)

I had same problem as mentioned only mine is that it totally doesn't boot from HDD, USB but only CD-drive.

I want to try the switch on/off combination things. 
Can anyone point me where I should look for the switch....I have removed the HDD but I don't know whether I have to open the whole board or find the switches simply after the removal of the HDD.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if the operating system is not found then it cannot boot from it have you tried running a repair from the install disc


----------

